# Anyone in California ?



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

I just read that parts of northern CA got hit with their first major storm. Mammoth Lake got 9' in less than 24 hours and other areas will get almost 10'. Holy crap thats a lot of snow ! How the heck do you move that ?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

with lots of lowballers & shovels


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I assure you, anyone from cali that got 9 feet won't be on line for a few days LOL.
Robert


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

was reading about this too!!

Heard that the storm dropped 12-13INCHES of RAIN in the lower altitudes, while it dropped 9FEET of snow up in the mountains!

Another storm tracking off Hawaii, could be bringing another 6IN of rain and more snow to the mountains!

CRAZY!

Would love to hear from anyone over that way!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Those guys in Mammoth are used to lots of snow (Tahoe guys as well). I went to Mammoth one winter when I used to live in CA. At that time I saw several Cat 950s and 966s with massive snow blowers (private contratcors). They appeared to be hydraulic powered with the power plants mounted on the back bumper. The snow banks were about 20 feet tall (this was January). It was pretty impressive. 
Here in S/W CO we have only been getting rain. Above 8,000 feet it's been snowing a lot. This storm is supposed to bring 4 to 8 feet. I heard that Wolf Creek Pass had already recieved 80 inches from this storm.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder what a standard 4 car drive would cost to remove 9' of snow? I would imagine close to a thousand if not more?
If I saw 9' of snow, I would crap my pants.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

There were spots in CA that got over 200" (17') from this storm


----------

